# Looking for indonesia fresh and marine fish?



## boenar (Apr 16, 2005)

For sale directory of Indonesian ornamental fish exporter

Content: 
•	38 exporters for marine fish and fresh water fish in Indonesian.
•	Exporter who have License to export CORAL (register in Ministry marine affair and fisheries REPUBLIC OF INDOENSIA)
•	Some have been survey
•	Full address, Contac Person, E-mail, Phone number
•	And other information about Indonesian exporters

The book in PDF format (open with Acrobat Reader) or ZIP file

Price $500
Please contact 

Boenar at [email protected]
Call : +628128811189
*be careful some exporters only sale photo


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope your not talking $500 USD. That is a little steep for a list of names and numbers. Esp for the quantity of fish people on this board would buy out of it. You need more of a pet shop owner board to advertise on if you are asking that kind of money.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1-- Anyone who would actually have any use for this info most likely already has it, and those who don't can certainly get it much cheaper with a little effort.

2-- If this offer were legit, the price would be very cheap. Those listed in any such directory would WANT the info to be easily attained, after all.

3-- Since the tsunami, many of the listings are surely defunct anyway.

This is a rip-off any way you slice it. The offer may actually be for real, but only a sucker would pay that much.


----------

